# T3



## stronger4ever (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys Im taking 50mcg of t3 to lose weight, should I be experiencing any side effects?

 It's the first time I use it, Ive read that some people sweat a lot but that's not happening to me.


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 7, 2011)

No one?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

50mcg is low for me, i normally run around 75mcg. as for sides i did not get any, but i did lose a lot of muscle and fat. did not running enough test i guess.


----------



## Crank (Apr 7, 2011)

if im on cycle i run 100 to 125 no problem.... too much does seem to be a muscle eater. but 125 and below on cycle shouldnt have much.... 

i feel sleepy on it. 

other than that im g2g

goodluck brother


----------



## dave.b (Apr 7, 2011)

i cycled it once,100mcg,,sweat like an animal at night,i would have to change my sleepwear twice everynight along with my sheets,,and i would get serious heart fluttering,,??but the results were well worth it.


----------



## G-funk (Apr 7, 2011)

I need to lose weight  wat is that t3


----------



## Crank (Apr 7, 2011)

G-funk.... diet and cardio is t3


----------



## dave.b (Apr 7, 2011)

look it up man they have a run down on it ,on the gear sites that its available on,,its a thyroid med,,its got alot of uses.but its not for everyone,,and you cant abuse it,,there will be consequences,,


----------



## G-funk (Apr 7, 2011)

Is that like the pheatermine pill  dont think I spelled it right


----------



## dave.b (Apr 7, 2011)

no this is a thyroid med,,its levothyroxine sodium,,you'll find it just look around.


----------



## Crank (Apr 7, 2011)

GFUNK!!! leave it alone....

you are a noob and using gear at 22% bf and trying anything that promises weight loss....


i checked up on ur posts.... 

relax, diet right, do CARDIO an hour a day. 

and dont touch this shit until you are more aware of everything bro. 

i am just looking out for you

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/126167-oral-winstrol-bf-loss.html#post2242431


----------



## scwarzenegger (Apr 7, 2011)

I started with 50mcg/day then almost at once I was shakin like a mf. Then I cut down to 25mcg/day and the shakin stevens stoped. But now Im back on 50mcg again, no shakes just sweat alot.


----------



## Crank (Apr 7, 2011)

at 50 you wont notice much of a wieght loss affect. i never did. but everyone is diff...


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 7, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Hey guys Im taking 50mcg of t3 to lose weight, should I be experiencing any side effects?
> 
> It's the first time I use it, Ive read that some people sweat a lot but that's not happening to me.



T3 didnt make me sweat much... I did feel like someone was sticking ice picks in my temples though! I would run it with 300mg of test a week to keep from eating up muscle.. Be carefull on it and dont screw your thyroid up or you will end up 1000lbs and a litter of kitties living in your belly button!
Good luck!


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm stacking it with clen and other stuff. I also read that 50mcg won't do shit. remember to taper up and down.VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 8, 2011)

uhmmm interesting

@Nirvana-- is this regular t3 or liquid oral version?

I used to take 150mcg of t4 for years. What I did was I switched to 100mcg of t4 and 50mcg of t3 in the liquid oral version from extreme peptide.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm taking EP's T3 right now at 50mcg and I'm on my 5th week. I'm also stacking it with clen from them at 160mcg and yes I'm usually a lot hotter everywhere I go. I sweat like hell in the gym but I think all this is from the clen and not the T3. I never read much as far as sides from T3 when I was doing my research. The thyroid is extremely resilient actually. They seem to work great together and I don't think I'm losing muscle! Down 14lbs so far


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 8, 2011)

scwarzenegger said:


> I started with 50mcg/day then almost at once I was shakin like a mf. Then I cut down to 25mcg/day and the shakin stevens stoped. But now Im back on 50mcg again, no shakes just sweat alot.


 
You shouldn't be 'shaking' on T3. Maybe Clen, but not T3. My experience with T3 is the sides are very mild/light. I notice being warm sometimes. At first, I just didn't think about it, but now I realize it was the T3. But it's so mild, I barely notice it, if at all.

Over 100mcg isn't a good idea IMO. I like to stay in the 50-100mcg range, depending on your T3. Some of the research companies are under-dosed, so you may get up to 100mcg. But good stuff should be kept in the 50-75mcg range, IMO.


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 8, 2011)

Any experiences with extreme peptides. What should the dosage be?


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 8, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> uhmmm interesting
> 
> @Nirvana-- is this regular t3 or liquid oral version?



Tiromel 25 mcg tabs.
This is my fat burning cycle if you want to take a look.The doses were higher when i found it, but i lowered them a bit.
Remember everyone reacts different to the stuff so you may want to adjust as you go as will i.

Clenbuterol-T3 cycle
----------------------

Day 1 Clen 40mcg -- T3 25mcg
Day 2 Clen 40mcg -- T3 25mcg
Day 3 Clen 60mcg -- T3 50mcg
Day 4 Clen 60mcg -  T3 50mcg
Day 5 Clen 80mcg -  T3 50mcg
Day 6 Clen 80mcg -  T3 75mcg
Day 7 Clen 100mcg - T3 75mcg
Day 8 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day 9 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day10 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day11 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day12 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day13 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day14 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day15 Clen 60mcg - T3 100mcg
Day16 Clen 60mcg - T3 100mcg
Day17 Clen 80mcg - T3 100mcg
Day18 Clen 80mcg - T3 100mcg
Day19 Clen 100mcg - T3 100mcg
Day20 Clen 100mcg - T3 100mcg
Day21 Clen 100mcg - T3 100mcg
Day22 Clen off -    T3 125mcg
Day23 Clen off -    T3 125mcg
Day24 Clen off -    T3 125mcg
Day25 Clen off -    T3 125mcg
Day26 Clen off -    T3 125mcg
Day27 Clen off -    T3 125mcg
Day28 Clen off -    T3 100mcg
Day29 Clen 60mcg - T3 100mcg
Day30 Clen 60mcg - T3 100mcg
Day31 Clen 80mcg - T3 75mcg
Day32 Clen 80mcg - T3 75mcg
Day33 Clen 100mcg - T3 75mcg
Day34 Clen 100mcg - T3 50mcg
Day35 Clen 100mcg - T3 50mcg
Day36 Clen off -    T3 50mcg
Day37 Clen off -    T3 50mcg
Day38 Clen off -    T3 25mcg
Day39 Clen off -    T3 25mcg
Day40 Clen off -    T3 25mcg
Day41 Clen off -    T3 25mcg
Day42 Clen off -    T3 25mcg


----------



## CG (Apr 8, 2011)

no meed to titrate up, only down. 

there is not one documented case of t3 use connected to lomg term thyroid issues.

cycle clen in 2 week intervals, 2 on, 2 off.

3:1 will not give you enough to "clear out" the receptors.

2 off weeks you CAN use ephedrine if you like


----------



## stronger4ever (Apr 8, 2011)

Wouldn't taking ephedrine be pointless since they also down regulate receptors the same way clen does? Ketotifen anyone?


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 9, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> no meed to titrate up, only down.
> 
> there is not one documented case of t3 use connected to lomg term thyroid issues.
> 
> ...



I've read this too, but the person who designed the cycle i posted says he found that one week on and one off works best for clen.
Too many opinions out there about everything. I found that taking the most popular ones and sticking to them works best.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> I've read this too, but the person who designed the cycle i posted says he found that one week on and one off works best for clen.
> Too many opinions out there about everything. I found that taking the most popular ones and sticking to them works best.



There are no 'facts' about these peptides AFAIK.

Its still far in the research phase, and NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION alot of them. This makes it impossible for vendors to advise for huge legal reasons. Perhaps mods feel the same way.

It takes a TON of research to come up with a good plan. There is no 'Proven' plan, as there may be for AAS cycles which have been around and used 40+ years, with a purely visable result if successful.

Start low is all I can recommend. Once its in ya, you can't take it out.


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Wouldn't taking ephedrine be pointless since they also down regulate receptors the same way clen does? Ketotifen anyone?


Ketotifen is great, well known for causing lethargy, much like benadryl.

Good theory but there are key differences.
Clenbuterol is strictly a beta-2 agonist.
Ephedrine effects the alpha and beta receptors.

They do work similarly, but ephedrine is not as potent and is more broad based in what receptors it effects, making it less damaging on say the beta-2 receptors than clen.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2011)

Ravager said:


> There are no 'facts' about these peptides AFAIK.
> 
> Its still far in the research phase, and NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION alot of them. This makes it impossible for vendors to advise for huge legal reasons. Perhaps mods feel the same way.
> 
> ...



Well, let's start from square 1, none of the substances discussed thus far are "peptides". Do more research and you will understand.

The subject of this thread, t3, or triiodothyronine, is pure thyroid hormone. Fda approved with quite a few commercial brands (cytomel etc) and has been legally available for quite some time.

Ephedrine is perfectly legal for certain uses, weight loss is not one of them.

Clenbuterol is not legal for human consumption in the US per se, but this is not the case worldwide. It is legal for use on non stock / food animals in many countries.

Recommendations on dosing are avoided due to legal liabilities. Mfgs mods and others do not and should not recommend dosing protocols unless licensed or trained to do so. 

If an education  person decides to go this route on their own will and knowledge they are responsible for their actions.

Any substance, advice or "brown science" I come across, I will research before practicing myself. 

That's just me though, I'm not a doctor nor do I claim to know more than one

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Start low is all I can recommend. Once its in ya, you can't take it out.


Forgot this part.  Yes, start low.

Once its in, its in. Till its out.

Clen has a half life of 36-39 hours
T3 is approx 2.5 days

Its in there for a few days.


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

